# Browsing a network

## Herodot

Hi,

I run KDE 3.1.1, and I'd like to be able to browse my LAN. I'll start by admitting that I don't understand precisely how this is supposed to work, as that is usually the best way of learning.

I'll assume that there are only Windows machines on the LAN, apart from my own Gentoo box. These machines (about 20 or so) are connected to switches, not hubs, so most other machines are 3 switches away from me.

Using Lisa with Konqueror has proven useless. On a good day I can see machines on my own switch, not any further. The configuration and documentation of Lisa leaves much to be desired, and sometimes it just doesn't work. When I put "lan:/" in Konqueror, it goes to "lan://localhost/" - I don't get it.

LinNeighborhood doesn't work for me. This may be because I don't understand what role, if any, Samba plays in all this. Maybe somebody can convince me that Samba is necessary (though it isn't mentioned with Lisa), but even when I have Samba running, LinNeighborhood is empty.

There's also the Workgroup. My Samba server is set for a certain Workgroup, but there are several on the LAN, I think. I want to browse them all.

In the KDE controlpanel there are settings for "the Samba client". I don't get it... A server I can start and stop, that's relatively easy, but a client?

Why can't everybody just run Linux?

----------

## wdconinc

Hi, 

No problems here with Lisa.  And the networks I connect with are several km's away (a switch, router, router, router, switch are between me and the remote computers).  I don't think the problem is that there are switches...

Konqueror also goes to lan://localhost/ but it shows a list of all computers (IP's).  If you click on one of the IP's you are redirected to lan://IP/, so that makes sense (your own pc gives a list on lan:// but the others give their services).

How to setup Lisa?  I did not have any problems with that.  I just used the wizard, filled in the desired range of IP's (172.16.64.0-172.16.72.254).  The other suggested setting I did not touch.  And it works!

greetz,

wouter

----------

## Herodot

Hi,

so you're using ping'ing, right? How long does it take for the network to show up?

My /etc/lisarc looks like is:

```

SecondWait = -1

SearchUsingNmblookup = 0

DeliverUnnamedHosts = 0

FirstWait = 30

MaxPingsAtOnce = 256

UpdatePeriod = 300

PingAddresses = 192.168.1.250/255.255.255.0;

AllowedAddresses = 192.168.1.250/255.255.255.0;

BroadcastNetwork = 192.168.1.250/255.255.255.0;

PingNames =

```

- and I'm not getttin' any!

----------

## wdconinc

Hello,

I am using nmblookups and pinging.  But as far as I remember, it works too with both seperatly.

You are right that it takes some time before all hosts show up, two seconds, but that's not so bad.

Here's my /etc/lisarc:

```
SecondWait = 50

SearchUsingNmblookup = 1

DeliverUnnamedHosts = 1

FirstWait = 30

MaxPingsAtOnce = 256

UpdatePeriod = 300

PingAddresses = 172.16.64.0-172.16.72.254;

AllowedAddresses = 172.16.0.0/255.255.0.0;

BroadcastNetwork = 172.16.0.0/255.255.0.0;

PingNames =

```

greetz

wouter

----------

## wdconinc

I don't want to ask stupid questions, but you have IP 192.168.1.250, haven't you?

Just to be sure, you know...

----------

## Herodot

No, that's not a stupid question. Yes, that's my number.

I'll try fiddling some more...

----------

## christsong84

not sure if this will halp or not, but if you have samba installed, I've had no problems with smb://

I don't know if that's different that lan:// but it's worth a shot yes?

----------

## Herodot

Yes, I think I've used smb:/ before. But that doesn't give me browsing, does it? I'll have to know the name of the machine I want to connect to, right?

Anyway, smb:/ gives me an

```
Internal Error

Please send a full bug report at http://bugs.kde.org

Unknown error condition
```

so that's no good right now.

Thanks for your suggestion.

----------

## Gekko

enabled smb support in kernel????

if not you cant browse with samba. or you see the other hosts but cant connect to them....

had same problem and solved it with a new kernel....

may it helps you a bit!

----------

## Herodot

Yes, I have SMB:

```
grep -i smb /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y
```

I now have Lisa running - as far as I can tell - with this lisarc:

```
SecondWait = 50

SearchUsingNmblookup = 1

DeliverUnnamedHosts = 1

FirstWait = 30

MaxPingsAtOnce = 256

UpdatePeriod = 300

PingAddresses = 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.254;

AllowedAddresses = 192.168.1.250/255.255.255.0;

BroadcastNetwork = 192.168.1.250/255.255.255.0;

PingNames =
```

It seems that just maybe the control panel doesn't work 100% correct. The remaining problem now is that I only see IP numbers, not names.

----------

## wdconinc

Hi,

That's a problem I also have, but I don't think it is possible with lisa.  The only names I get are from hosts that have a dns name.  I think that lisa can't give the smb name of an ip, or is that wrong?

greetz

wdconinc

----------

## axxackall

[deleted as accedental offtopic]Last edited by axxackall on Tue Sep 16, 2003 10:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Herodot

That sure looks kewl...!

Can't wait for an ebuild! Are there any problems compiling this myself?

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *wdconinc wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> That's a problem I also have, but I don't think it is possible with lisa.  The only names I get are from hosts that have a dns name.  I think that lisa can't give the smb name of an ip, or is that wrong?
> 
> greetz
> ...

 

I think that you can update your /etc/host and your /etc/samba/lmhost with the machine names of your LAN (if you know)... Probably you have an DNS server or PDC on your LAN...

----------

